# Proposed Colorado law on Epi-Injectors



## Agis Apiaries (Jul 22, 2014)

FYI for those of you in Colorado,

There is a Colorado Bill (HB 15-1232) that would change the rules on the use and dispensing of epinephrine auto-injectors that would allow beekeepers (and others) to legally possess and use or provide them to others. Here is a summary of the Bill:

The bill permits entities and organizations other than schools to acquire and stock epinephrine auto-injectors. A health care practitioner may prescribe, and a health care practitioner or pharmacist may dispense, epinephrine auto-injectors in the name of an authorized entity where allergens capable of causing anaphylaxis may be present. Each employee, agent, or other individual of the authorized entity must complete a training program before using an epinephrine auto-injector. A trained employee, agent, or other individual of the authorized entity may either provide or administer an epinephrine auto-injector to a person who the employee, agent, or other individual believes in good faith is experiencing anaphylaxis.

An authorized entity may keep an emergency public access station (EPAS) containing epinephrine auto-injectors under the general oversight of a medical professional who is capable of communicating with a user in real time before the EPAS may be unlocked to dispense an epinephrine auto-injector.

The bill exempts from civil and criminal liability:

An authorized entity that possesses and makes available an epinephrine auto-injector or an EPAS and the entity's employees, agents, and other individuals;
An individual or entity that conducts the anaphylaxis training program;
An individual who prescribes or dispenses an epinephrine auto-injector;
An individual who provides or administers an epinephrine auto-injector;
A medical professional who consults a user of an EPAS and makes an epinephrine auto-injector stored in the EPAS available to the user;

The Bill defines an "authorized entity" as an entity or organization, other than a school, at which allergens (such as bees) capable of causing anaphylaxis may be present, which they are at an apiary.

You can read the entire Bill here:

http://www.leg.state.co.us/clics/cl...75FFE8487257DCF0069CE28?open&file=1232_01.pdf

I'll try and keep an eye on the Bill and re-post later about whether the Bill becomes law or not but this may provide another measure of safety for bigger beekeeping operations with employees and visitors.


----------



## Colobee (May 15, 2014)

I used to think having an epi-pen handy was a good idea. I still do. After some education here, I learned that dialing 9-1-1 was maybe a better idea. Or both. If you inject someone with an epi-pen, your very next action should be to call 9-1-1, if you didn't do it before the injection!


Epi-pens can be just as fatal as the bee sting. Head for the emergency room after an injection! Epi-pens save lives. So do educated beekeepers.

It appears Colorado is contemplating taking the "no non-sense" approach to good Samaritans. Let's hope it works. Educate, train, ... save lives!!!


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

We have 9 employees.almost sounds like tali ban again. We carry plenty of benydril seems to work just fine. I guess if I was allergic to bees I would find a different trait.


----------



## Agis Apiaries (Jul 22, 2014)

highrateofspeed,

The Bill doesn't outlaw the provision of epi-pens, it allows it and provides for protection from civil or criminal penalties.


----------



## Colobee (May 15, 2014)

high rate of speed said:


> They need to outlaw something.mary Jane hasn't done it yet.


& if it were your spouse, child, grandchild - or a complete stranger??? Anaphylaxia is no joke. I welcome the "right" to save a life without questioning. "Mary Jane" has NOTHING to do with it. It's NOT a joke.


----------



## Colobee (May 15, 2014)

Now, on the other hand, the expression "somebody..., git a rope" ... now that's ALMOST funny, (and appropriate)


----------



## MTN-Bees (Jan 27, 2014)

Hopefully it does some good. I carry an auto injector for the 'just in case' scenario. It's always nice to have some extra liability assistance in case things go south!


----------



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

I tried to get epi-pens at the pharmacy and was told one needed a prescription to get them. So I got some through my kid's pediatrician (for my kid). If they know what kind of work you're in, it seems like a no brainer as to being able to buy them without a prescription for this line of work. I would suppose if they can be abused in some way to get a high they should stay prescription only. Hopefully they will come down in price a bit.


----------



## Colobee (May 15, 2014)

Bottom line: call 911, either before or after you use an epi-pen. NO EXCEPTIONS!!! Head straight to the emergency room, no exceptions!

That's a key part of the "training". The "treatment" can be just as deadly as the cause. Administering an epi-pen might be likened to CPR - an emergency "stop-gap" on the way to proper medical attention.

It's "common sense" that you may not acquire until you are properly trained.


----------



## dobeedobeedo (Oct 21, 2014)

I am a brand new (starting in two weeks) backyard beekeeper. My husband was doing some reading and he asked if I should keep an Epi-pen at home "just in case." Having said that, I am also a retired volunteer EMT.

When I called my family doctor's office I was told that purchasing one requires a prescription and when the nurse checked, Doc told her that he can't call one in for me because it would be like issuing one for general use! She said the only way he'd allow a Rx is if one of my family members was allergic. My answer to her was if that was the case, I wouldn't keep bees. :s

I also live out in a rural area and the nearest hospital is a 20 minute drive. AFTER the ambulance gets to my home. This just seems to be a really silly way to find out if anyone is allergic and then get a pen after the fact.

I am in PA -- have others run into this as well?


----------



## jk3campbell (Feb 11, 2015)

Epipens are prescribed for a specific person and the dosage they require based on weight and extent of allergy. There isn't a one size fits all epipen that you could use on anyone. 

You also have to take into account all the people who say they're allergic because they swell up a lot at the sting site. They get stung and freak out maybe even start having a panic attack and related breathing issues that have nothing to do with the sting. You provide them an epipen that your doc gave you and then they die. 

Before administering one you better be trained in 2 things. 1. recognizing Anaphylaxis and 2. dealing with freaked out people.

There is an estimated 3 million people in the US that are truly allergic. Sounds like a lot but is in reality less than 1 percent of the population.


----------



## dobeedobeedo (Oct 21, 2014)

jk3campbell said:


> Epipens are prescribed for a specific person and the dosage they require based on weight and extent of allergy. There isn't a one size fits all epipen that you could use on anyone.
> 
> You also have to take into account all the people who say they're allergic because they swell up a lot at the sting site. They get stung and freak out maybe even start having a panic attack and related breathing issues that have nothing to do with the sting.


I was trained as an EMT. When we carried them on the ambulance, you had to dial a dose based on age an weight. Getting stung and freaking out is one thing, but if you've ever seen anyone swell from allergic reaction, it is totally different. While an incorrect dose of Epinephrine is dangerous, so is having your tongue swell and throat close. The doctor office told me that both child and adult size pens are sold so my assumption is that the delivery measurement is similar to what I was trained to use.

While it may be only 1% of the population that is truly allergic, my teenage daughter, personally, has a number of friends who are allergic and carry pens. My concern is my distance from the nearest medical assistance. I only want to keep a couple of beehives in my yard, and I would be perfectly willing to have to take a class on administering the drug if it could prevent someone from dying. Apparently I don't have that option.


----------



## zhiv9 (Aug 3, 2012)

Watch the expiry dates on them. They are only good for about 20 months from manufacture.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>...this may provide another measure of safety ...

Or danger... or potential to get sued for not having one...

>Epi-pens can be just as fatal as the bee sting.

Epi-pens are much more dangerous than a bee sting...


----------

